# Fish ID



## NightMan (Feb 2, 2018)

What type of Cichlid is this ??...It's Juvenile approx 1 inch. Tank was not marked when I bought them.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'll move this to the Unidentified forum for a better response.


----------



## NightMan (Feb 2, 2018)

Why ?....What's the point of that ?....I am new to this I am sorry


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

NightMan said:


> Why ?....What's the point of that ?....I am new to this I am sorry


Because more people that are good at identifying fish will see it in this section.

Your fish looks like a kenyi, could be female or just young. The males turn yellow. Yours has a few more bars than a normal kenyi.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

...she stated the point of that. To get you a better response to your question. Nice reaction to someone simply trying to help.

It's a Metriaclima lombardoi, aka Kenyi. Extremely aggressive African mbuna species.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

NightMan said:


> Why ?....What's the point of that ?....I am new to this I am sorry


You had posted the pic for an ID in the Central American forum so I just moved it to the proper forum for you.

No problems and no need to apologize! Just trying to help.


----------

